# how do you get in the mood?



## justsumchik (Oct 7, 2011)

My libido is strongly tied to my cycle; certain weeks I am always ready to go. Other weeks, it can be very hard to get in the mood (particularly about 1 week out of the month right after ovulation; I'm usually somewhat irritable and quite un-horny). 

However, I am trying to keep the recently-revived frequent sex (at least every other day if not every day) thing going. I don't want to leave it all up to dh, though of course he's good at working me up. But I like to have some anticipation ahead of time too... makes it that much more fun.

So.. any tips for getting yourself in the mood when you're not?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I just think of my husband naked...he's so damn sexy, holy crap.

His brown skin, so smooth and flawless, his smile, his perfectly toned body with a slight belly...LOL gotta stop, he won't be home until 8!


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

1. Affection before the morning departure
2. Loving text mid morning 
3. Sexy text after lunch 
4. Naughty text half hour before coming home 
5. Pleasant loving arrival including connection with a little stress free positive how was you day inquiry
6. A quick freshen up in the bath 
7. A change into something a little more comfy 
8. A little flirtation or relaxation service 
9. A little suggestive wandering hand action 
10. A few sweet nothings in a seductive voice
11. Turn up the dial 
12. Etc
13. Game on!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

YupItsMe said:


> 1. Affection before the morning departure
> 2. Loving text mid morning
> 3. Sexy text after lunch
> 4. Naughty text half hour before coming home
> ...


That's a lot! lolll  Good stuff. I love sexy texts.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I just think of my husband naked...he's so damn sexy, holy crap.
> 
> His brown skin, so smooth and flawless, his smile, his perfectly toned body with a slight belly...LOL gotta stop, he won't be home until 8!


Maybe you can take matters into your own hands.

I am a high drive woman, so I constantly experience a slow burn of pent up sexual energy. All it takes is my husband's voice or touch!

For example, my husband came home tonight and made love to me immediately. :smthumbup: The kisses and caresses spiked my arousal and we fell into bed.

On the rare occasions that I am not in the mood, masturbation and dirty daydreams help.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> *Maybe you can take matters into your own hands.*
> 
> I am a high drive woman, so I constantly experience a slow burn of pent up sexual energy. All it takes is my husband's voice or touch!
> 
> ...


No no! lolll Saving it up. Makes for an interesting night of flirting, teasing and touching before the kids go to bed


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Like you, I find that my physical drive is very much related to my cycle.

On the up times, there's no problem at all and I can just think of him and something we've done together .

On the down times, I need a lot more help keeping the thought of sex in the forefront, and my H is pretty much a tremendous flirt during those times. I mark my cycles on the calendar and I see him perusing it - probably planning his forays. 

It's getting a wee bit harder now, though. I'm 47 and am starting to have irregular cycles so we sometimes never know what we're going to get.

I usually just go with the flow whenever H wants to, and he's been so good about being able to arouse me during it. Of the few off times when I haven't been able to get aroused, I've still been fine because I love the closeness and how sex makes me feel connected to him.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Sometimes just getting started will get me in the mood. I may not think I am ready to be aroused, but once we get started, it all falls into place.

I also think about how much pleasure sex brings, and recall past experiences with my husband to get in the mood. My favorites were times that we made love outdoors, or in the afternoon. Naughty thoughts are sexy!

Ask him to give you a massage. Have him use scented oil as he zeros in. Take a bath together, and soap each other up.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Either him touching me or it happens just randomly.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

There was a time where I was seriously aroused 24/7, he didn't even need to touch me! I kinda miss those days, now I am not ready to go at every moment of the day, but my mind still WANTS to be .....after all it all starts in the head. My love language is Physical touch , it is never a bother to me, I crave it.... and one thing just leads to another- always. 

What often works for me is ... I LOVE getting him in the mood, even if I am not feeling it (yet), I WANT to be- so I go down on him, early morning, later at night. When he gets hard, it just does something for me, I can't get enough of it. I love sex, I love giving him pleasure, I love being close, I love fantasy, I love sensualness, I love romance, there is serioulsy nothing I would rather spend my mental energy on, it is just something that flows. 

In my earlier days, when my sensual mind was not as awakened as it is now, reading an erotic romance was a sure fire way to WANT to be taken, I would even skip pages to get to those parts! Or setting my eyes on a romantic movie with some skin, always loved it, I am visual like a guy I guess. 

A little porn works well for me as well. Touching, kissing, feeling each other all over, something about going under the clothes is always a little naughty, taking clothes off slowly, carressing each other, a little teasing, a little dirty talk, all works like a charm for me. No place I would rather be- no matter how long it takes to get me going. He feels the same. Forplay is very enjoyable, very very rare for it to not end in the big bang.


----------

